# Circuito temporizador y alarma por rele; no corta la energía



## avila2474 (Mar 8, 2020)

Me estoy haciendo una alarma para mi moto con una sirena de alarma de coche, ya que suena mucho más fuerte, por lo que es más disuasoria.

Por aliexpress, me he comprado este circuito temporizador, el cual se activa por impacto:

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com







El tema es que lo configuro para que corte a 30seg. con el potenciómetro, pero no corta la sirena en el tiempo pre establecido, sin embargo, conecto un ventilador de PC (por ejemplo) y si corta el circuito permaneciendo en espera hasta el siguiente impacto.

Ya he revisado todo el circuito que he hecho y esta bien cableado, pero el temporizador que controla la salida del relé no corta con la sirena (12V, 15W en teoría son 1.25A, y el relé aguanta  hasta 10A), sin embargo con un led, una bombilla, o un ventilador de PC, si que corta.

Todo el circuito funciona a 12V. La sirena es igual a esta;






Lo otro que había pensado, era comprar esto que es casi igual al de aliexpress, pero claro, vale 19 euros, lo venden como alarma para motos pero en realidad yo lo veo como un circuito parecido al que he comprado por aliexpress:

AL-9   ALARMA MOTOCICLETAS






Todo el circuito se activa mediante un interruptor por control remoto:

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

Qué puede estar fallando???  Que tiene la sirena para que no permita cortar el relé? he de añadir algún componente en la sirena?

Cosas que he hecho por recomendación:

1. En vez de cortar la alarma por el positivo, lo he conectado por el negativo con idéntico resultado, ya que me comentan que se ha podido magnetizar quedando el rele "cebado".
2. He metido otro rele entre el circuito temporizador y la sirena, con igual resultado.

Lo único que se me ocurre pensar es que el potenciómetro que controla el temporizador tiene algún problema, porque si lo pongo al mínimo, si que corta la salida del relé, pero a medida que lo subo ya no lo hace.

Si comprara el Cebek, podría ocurrir lo mismo??


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2020)

Tienes problemas con la alimentación o con la bocina.
O falta de corriente o ruido eléctrico.

Puede que otra funcione o puede que no.


----------



## avila2474 (Mar 8, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Tienes problemas con la alimentación o con la bocina.
> O falta de corriente o ruido eléctrico.
> 
> Puede que otra funcione o puede que no.


Falta de alimentación no creo porque estoy haciendo pruebas con una fuente de alimentación de PC modificada. Con la bocina, donde podría residir el problema? es que aparentemente funciona bien. Quizás me inclinaría por ruido eléctrico, pero quien se supone que lo produce?

Tenme paciencia, no soy muy diestro en temas de electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2020)

avila2474 dijo:


> Falta de alimentación no creo porque estoy haciendo pruebas con una fuente de alimentación de PC modificada. Con la bocina, donde podría residir el problema? es que aparentemente funciona bien. Quizás me inclinaría por ruido eléctrico, pero quien se supone que lo produce?
> 
> Tenme paciencia, no soy muy diestro en temas de electrónica.


Si la fuente de PC no se encuentra correctamente filtrada es un generador de interferencias/ruido eléctrico.
Entre el (+) de la fuente y la placa intercala una resistencia de unos *4,7Ω *de la salida a la placa un capacitor de *470µF * 25V* en paralelo con un cerámico de *100nF *a *GND*
La sirena debe quedar conectada a (+) de la fuente directo y la placa conectar a GND el negativo.


----------



## peperc (Mar 8, 2020)

hola....  alguien sabe que es el choronguito ese que esta en la primera foto ?? 
pegado al rele.
2 patas
tubo dorado con camisa blanca.

que es ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> hola....  alguien sabe que es el choronguito ese que esta en la primera foto ??
> pegado al rele.
> 2 patas
> tubo dorado con camisa blanca.


Sensor de movimiento/vibraciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2020)

En las alarmas israelitas eso es un cristal o cerámica piezoeléctrica , cuya señal "de audio" es amplificada por un operacional y puede ser regulada por un preset antes del comparador de umbral . . .  una belleza.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2020)

A ver si la vibración de la sirena es la que lo activa de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> A ver si la vibración de la sirena es la que lo activa de nuevo.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2020)

Adhiero a lo que dice Scooter, por las dudas alejá la bocina de la placa, otra prueba es conectar una carga que simule la misma carga que la bobina, una lampara de 15W o varias para llegar a ese valor y probar que pasa, si funciona bien asi y con la bocina no, puede ser por ruido del amplificador de audio que tiene la bocina.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 9, 2020)

Bueno, hay bocinas que hacen ruido de las dos clases, el evidente que es acústico y el eléctrico.


----------



## avila2474 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bueno, he hecho pruebas esta mañana y a las finales tal parece que el potenciómetro que regula el temporizador, esta averiado. De hecho, se nota una gran diferencia entre los 2, y este último esta muy flojo. Ya los últimos minutos activaba el tiempo que quería, podían ser 10, 30 o 1 minuto. Así que como no tengo ganas de trastear con éste módulo por el momento, lo que haré será y muy a mi pesar, comprar el cebek. 19€ menos. 

Gracias a todos los que habéis respondido.
Igualmente os pregunto ya puestos: que función creéis que tienen el resto de conectores??? no lo he mirado y no dan explicación alguna en Aliexpress, salvo que se pida. Solo sé que el que está al lado del potenciómetro es el que suministra energía al conjunto, pero el resto ni idea.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2020)

Deben de tener alguna función.
Obtén el esquema y lo verás.
Un potenciómetro vale barato y lo puedes sustituir por una o dos resistencias fijas que valen más baratas aún. Si prefieres gastar 19 euros es tu elección.
Si no te gusta cacharrear compra la alarma hecha, o mejor aún ve a que te la monten.

Por cierto que no lo he dicho pero si eres de España todo eso está re que te prohibidísimo, los sistemas de seguridad solo los pueden instalar empresas autorizadas equipos autorizados. Las multas no son broma.


----------



## peperc (Mar 10, 2020)

gigantye sorpresa la mia:


Scooter dijo:


> Por cierto que no lo he dicho pero si eres de España todo eso está re que te prohibidísimo, los sistemas de seguridad solo los pueden instalar empresas autorizadas equipos autorizados. Las multas no son broma.



por que prohibido ¿?
no es un sistema de electrificacion ( peligroso) .
una alarma??
detecta algo y suena sirena.
que tiene de malo / peligroso ??

o sera que algun politico se ha adueñado de las empresas de alarmas ??

me sorprende esto que pones, muy raro es.


----------



## avila2474 (Mar 10, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Deben de tener alguna función.
> Obtén el esquema y lo verás.
> Un potenciómetro vale barato y lo puedes sustituir por una o dos resistencias fijas que valen más baratas aún. Si prefieres gastar 19 euros es tu elección.
> Si no te gusta cacharrear compra la alarma hecha, o mejor aún ve a que te la monten.
> ...


Vivo en España y me gusta cacharrear, si no fuese el caso ni siquiera me hubiese planteado abrir este post ya que es un fallo que me traía de cabeza ya que no lograba determinar de donde provenía el fallo. Mañana voy a Diotronic a comprar el potenciómetro más otras cosas que necesito. 

Sobre lo otro, tengo 2 alarmas, y 2 motos, a la primera le he montado una alarma hecha (steelmate 886E), y en esta moto he recurrido a varios talleres e incluso a la casa oficial y ninguna me lo quería montar porque ya habían tenido infinidad de problemas, es por esto que he optado por montarlo yo. 

En este caso en concreto quiero montar la sirena porque suena el doble de fuerte que la bocina de la otra alarma. Y llevo averiguando los circuitos que mejor se amolden a lo que quiero hacer. 

Prohibido? me ahorro los comentarios sobre este tema, desde que un virus lo tratan de simple resfriado mientras otros paises cierran ciudades enteras, dice mucho de sus dirigentes y de su sociedad. Por consiguiente,  nadie me prohíbe hacer lo que quiera con las cosas que me han costado mi dinero, como si la quiero tirar por un barranco.  Obviamente no voy adivinando ni cortando cables a lo loco, lo hago con el manual de taller y el esquema eléctrico al lado, y si tengo dudas, ya me encargo de aclararlas.

Por último, he preferido comprar el módulo cebek porque ahora mismo ando con un cabreo monumental con el modulito de marras y si lo veo delante lo tiro por la ventana. Necesito habilitar la alarma en mi moto lo antes posible.   

Se agradece los comentarios de los foreros que han aportado sus opiniones y consejos para la resolución de este problema. 

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> gigantye sorpresa la mia:
> 
> 
> por que prohibido ¿?
> ...


Raro o no raro es así.
La normativa se resume en está todo prohibido.
Solo pueden usarse productos certificados por empresas certificadas y las multas son tremendas .
Por otro lado modificar un vehículo lo mismo, proyecto de reforma etc
Hacer una instalación o modificarlo lo mismo, empresa responsable, seguro etc.


Que luego nos pasemos todnpor ahí.. es otro tema.


avila2474 dijo:


> Vivo en España y me gusta cacharrear, si no fuese el caso ni siquiera me hubiese planteado abrir este post ya que es un fallo que me traía de cabeza ya que no lograba determinar de donde provenía el fallo. Mañana voy a Diotronic a comprar el potenciómetro más otras cosas que necesito.
> 
> Sobre lo otro, tengo 2 alarmas, y 2 motos, a la primera le he montado una alarma hecha (steelmate 886E), y en esta moto he recurrido a varios talleres e incluso a la casa oficial y ninguna me lo quería montar porque ya habían tenido infinidad de problemas, es por esto que he optado por montarlo yo.
> 
> ...


Estás en tu derecho de hacer lo que creas oportuno, yo no te estoy jugando, solo informando.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Por otro lado modificar un vehículo lo mismo, proyecto de reforma etc


Una vez, pasando la ITV del trastomóvil fuí testigo de cómo mareaban al propietario de un vehículo. 
El tema es que tenía algo de fábrica, no recuerdo si en los paragolpes, lúces o qué, pero no lo contemplaban como homologado y querían inmovilizar el vehículo. Me fuí y allí quedaron esperando... y mejor no discutir porque entonces se cierran en banda y te quedas sin transporte. 



Scooter dijo:


> La normativa se resume en está todo prohibido.





Scooter dijo:


> Solo pueden usarse productos certificados por empresas certificadas y las multas son tremendas .





Scooter dijo:


> los sistemas de seguridad solo los pueden instalar empresas autorizadas equipos autorizados. Las multas no son broma.


Si quieres abrir un negocio estás obligado por el seguro a instalar sistema de seguridad, por empresa certificada. Así se dá el caso de que una empresa de alarmas tenga que instalar el sistema a otra empresa o instalador que se dedica a instalar los mismos sistemas, es decir, a la competencia. Raro pero es así. 
También se decía hace unos 10 años (cuando estuve unos meses de instalador) que las autoridades habían prohibido las sirenas en el exterior, debían de instalarse en el interior para no molestar mucho a los vecinos 
Cuando la sirena suena y suena y el sistema avisa, *al tercer falso* *aviso *a las autoridades super *multa* al canto. 

En cuestión de vehículos no sé como será, porque normalmente cuando suena uno sale corriendo a anular la alarma.. o los cacos son mas rápidos que uno en anular la alarma.


----------



## peperc (Mar 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> , *al tercer falso* *aviso *a las autoridades super *multa* al canto.



mas le conviene al dueño romper el un vidrio entoncews.
y decir que el ladron se escapo corriendo


----------

